# 2nd Batch of cheese and Almonds!



## walle (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, I should have done this a week ago, but was waiting the outcome of my first cheese smoke - it ROCKED!

Here goes the second batch which I smoked yesterday - 2lbs of Sharp Cheddar, 7lbs of Mozzerella, 3lbs of fresh Almonds.

Not doing anything to the cheese as I found no significant difference in the hot sauce rub I used last time... gonna have to try Meat Hunters "brine" method if I try it again.

Almonds - I LOVE the Blue Diamond Smoke House Almonds, so giving that a shot. I created a salt brine - 1 cup of salt, two cups of water (too much salt as it didn't all desolve). Dumped about a 1lb of almonds and brined for about thirty minutes. Placed them directly on aluminum foil and lightly sprinkled with more salt. Rest of the almonds went in plain.

Cheese and brining almonds


In the smoker


Salt Brine Almonds


Plain Almonds


Had to give you another shot of the smoke generator!


Salted Almonds - giving them a little rest to see if the waiting period works on them like cheese

These turned out awesome - a very light salt residual was left on the almonds with avery bold smoke taste. Maybe not Blue Diamond... but damn close! Will actually "roast" them next time with a small fire as these were raw, not roasted to begin with.

Finally - couldn't resist this shot! (The chicken roll is stuffed with smoked Mozz from the first batch - DA BOMB!) Definitley better than the smoked gouda (bought) that I used last time.


Thanks for checking out my second cheese and first almond project.
Tracey


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 16, 2010)

All of this looks really good.

For another pound of those almonds, brine for a couple hours.  Smoke for about 2 hours, then coat with about 1-2 tbsp molasses and about 1/4 cup Frank's red hot sauce mixed together, then back in the smoker for about 40 minutes.

Minimal heat, but tastes great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I don't know about the smoked nuts but the smoked cheeses now that is something I just have to do soon. I think I would really like the cheese cause we sure use alot of it in this household.


----------

